# Piston and Valve Clearance



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys . I had to have the top of my jug milled it was warped they took off .040 combined head and jug . Do you think i have enough to not worry about or do i need to do something diffrent .. Can someone help please I need to know by today sometime .. So asap hopefully .. Thanks

Thanks 
Popoemtfire


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just looked at my Manuel .. it says maximum warp cleanance is .050 The machine shop says they took off .040 on head and cylinder combined .. but my problem is my piston stucks up just a hair over cylinder and i dont have the money to buy a new jug wat to do ... Help please


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That seems a bit high. has it been machined B4. I have had 20 one thousandths off of both of mine with no issue. do they both match??? compressions should b equal in both the front and back to run smoothly. you can add* copper *coat to the gasket to help a bit.(I DID THIS FOR LEAKS) As long as they don't touch yo should be OK. As I remember the valves are quite a bit off of the piston. bring the parts to your machine shop. If they are any good they will know right away if there is an issue. For a ref: ten one thousandths is a sheet of paper...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

They said they took off .040 on both combined .. but no more than .050 im a little leary of it .. is there any ways to check for clearance ... of piston to valves .. I really dont need to mess anything up .. like i said the piston is coming out the cylinder a little bit ..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

get some resin core soider run it throught the spark plug hole in the direction of the intake values roll the motor over by the shaft, you will need to make it 4 revoulations, remove soider an measure, we do this on our kawie race motor, i belive you will be all right with value clearance my concern would be the deck height of the cyl.


----------

